# "Best" DVC for activities



## czar (Dec 16, 2013)

Planning to take 3 children who will be 6, 5, and 2.5 to Disney next winter. We are not all-week park goers. Will likely head into the parks 3 days or so. Looking for recommendations for the "best" DVC resort to entertain the kids during the day. They love water, swimming, etc. we were thinking of SSR Treehouses bc of the space and layout but not sure if they're close enough to the pools or if there are better ones than SSR. 

Also, our kids are not arcade-goers, like to be outside. 

Thanks for any advice!

EDIT: We'd prefer NOT to rent a car. We're pretty good walkers with a great noggin stroller but it would also be helpful to have other amenities close or have good transportation options!


----------



## capjak (Dec 16, 2013)

I would reccomend beach club villas, they have a great pool for all ages and are close to epcot and boat ride to Hollywood studios as well as buses.


----------



## moxiedrinker (Dec 16, 2013)

My kids really liked the pools at SSR.  Because of its proximity to the parks you will however be spending more time on the buses for the days that you do go.


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 16, 2013)

AKV has great pools and lots of kids activities. The animals are appealing to kids.
If you stay in jambo,  it has a QS called Mara which will be convenient on non-park days.
Transportation distance would be the only negative.


----------



## eagle29 (Dec 17, 2013)

Another plug for Beach Club.  The sand bottom pool of Stormalong Bay is fantastic.  An arcade right there as well.  A short walk to the Boardwalk all all of the entertainment there including the surrey bikes.  My vote hands down!


----------



## czar (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I think we'll put in for an exchange at either AKV or BCV.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2013)

Are you flexible on the weeks you can travel?  Do you need a 2BR, or would a smaller unit be okay?

Unless the answer to one (or, preferably, both) of those questions is "Yes", you should expand your set of candidate resorts significantly.  And I don't think we've ever seen a treehouse deposited, so I would not expect one.


----------



## czar (Dec 17, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Are you flexible on the weeks you can travel?  Do you need a 2BR, or would a smaller unit be okay?
> 
> Unless the answer to one (or, preferably, both) of those questions is "Yes", you should expand your set of candidate resorts significantly.  And I don't think we've ever seen a treehouse deposited, so I would not expect one.



Ok thanks that helps a lot. I guess I don't have a sense of how easy it is to trade into DVC. From what little I read, I got a sense that it was pretty easy to score a trade. It sounds like I'm mistaken. 

To answer your question, I have some pretty specific time frames we could go, and I'm open to going to any disney resort as long as it's on property. We would definitely need a 2br. Is that unrealistic?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2013)

No, not unrealistic, but if you have only one specific week in mind and you need a 2BR, you would be better served to widen your search to include all properties.  

If you have the luxury of doing so, place two searches: one targeted to the specific properties you are hoping for, and a second broader search.  That way you can hedge your bets; if the broader one hits first, you can decide if it is worth the extra exchange fee to trade "up" if a more preferred unit hits later.  But, if you never snag your preferred resort(s), at least you won't be shut out.

If you don't have that luxury, you have to decide your risk tolerance and what you'd do if the two specific properties you have in mind don't come through.  Would you go but stay offsite?  Would you not go at all?


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 18, 2013)

Three points to consider:

I had dual searches for DVC for our (2BR, specific week) December trip to  WDW for this year. My general search matched OKW (and a separate general search matched SSR). My specific search (BLT, BCV, BWV and AKV) never matched. I highly recommend dual searches if you can do that. 

The weather can vary. We went to the pool yesterday. It was about 70 outside. The pool is heated to 85, but it's cold when you get out. 

Treehouse Villas aren't available through RCI.


----------



## czar (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the input - would President's week be at all feasible, or is that not worth searching?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2013)

It is doable, but even more important to be very flexible about what resort you will accept.  I would have one search set to all of the onsite resorts for sure.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 20, 2013)

I think they will have a great time regardless of which resort you get - seriously.  We all have our preferences for certain times of the year, likes, etc. but each resort has something to offer 

Good luck and come back and let us know how you make out.


----------



## czar (Dec 20, 2013)

Ended up putting an offer in on a DVC AKV contract @ $58/pt - we'll see if it passed ROFR!


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 20, 2013)

czar said:


> Ended up putting an offer in on a DVC AKV contract @ $58/pt - we'll see if it passed ROFR!



Good luck!!!!!


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 20, 2013)

That will be a great price if it will pass. We paid $78 for a loaded contract and are happy. We like the resort a lot. Disney still has AKV points which would lessen ROFR danger.

Be sure to eat at BOMA. It is a buffet and very well stocked.

The value rooms and the club level rooms provide options, as well


----------



## czar (Dec 26, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> That will be a great price if it will pass. We paid $78 for a loaded contract and are happy. We like the resort a lot. Disney still has AKV points which would lessen ROFR danger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks - I'm hopeful. I was looking at last winter resale prices and it looks like they were in the upper $50's low $60's. I know they've gone up since but thinking maybe I'll squeak through. I'm thinking they might be on an uptick as long as the economy keeps moving along.


----------



## czar (Jan 14, 2014)

As a follow up, what's the closest - or easiest to get to - from Swan and Dolphin?  I have a conference there and want to be close, if possible.


----------



## JPrisco (Jan 14, 2014)

Beach Club Villa and Boardwalk Villas are both within walking distance to Swan/Dolphin.  They all share the boat route that travels to EPCOT and also the one for Hollywood studios.  The Boardwalk/Epcot resorts are our favorites.


----------



## czar (Jan 14, 2014)

Great thanks hoping there's availability for my dates!


----------



## Dennyha (Jan 28, 2014)

I believe that all of the DVC resorts have planned activites for kids at their main pools.  Satellite pools are quieter and better for adults to relax, but there are kids a plenty, with organized activities, in the afternoon at all of the DVC, and perhaps all of the Disney, resorts.


----------



## czar (Jan 28, 2014)

We ended up booking BWV for our trip via rented points. Just heard yesterday that our AKV package passed ROFR.  So next time, hopefully, we'll be staying on our own points!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 28, 2014)

czar said:


> We ended up booking BWV for our trip via rented points. Just heard yesterday that our AKV package passed ROFR.  So next time, hopefully, we'll be staying on our own points!



Sounds great with BWV and can't get much closer to the Swan/Dolphin.  Congratulations and Welcome Home !!!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 28, 2014)

czar said:


> Planning to take 3 children who will be 6, 5, and 2.5 to Disney next winter. We are not all-week park goers. Will likely head into the parks 3 days or so. Looking for recommendations for the "best" DVC resort to entertain the kids during the day. They love water, swimming, etc. we were thinking of SSR Treehouses bc of the space and layout but not sure if they're close enough to the pools or if there are better ones than SSR.
> 
> Also, our kids are not arcade-goers, like to be outside.
> 
> ...




I vote for Beach Club or Beach Club Villas!  The villas may work out better because they have partial or a full kitchen! You get to use the Beach Club Main pool which is huge!  It extends all the way to Disney's Yacht Club.  They have a sand bottom pool and an area where kids can use their lunch pail and shovel to play and scoop sand and build sandcastles.  Pool tubes. and a water slide pirate ship area.  Beach Club has the best pool in all of Walt Disney World!  Plus they have the Beaches & Cream ice cream and diner type of restaurant near the pool. There is Hurricane Hanna's Grille Quick Service.  Cape May Character Breakfast (Mickey, Minnie, and other characters in Bathing Suits)  You can stroll along the Boardwalk.  There are lots of restaurants and entertainment on the Boardwalk plus carnival games, etc...

You can watch Disney movies on the beach!  You can walk over to Epcot or to Hollywood Studios or even take the water taxi boat!  It is a great location!  Visit disboards.com to read about the resorts, view pictures and reviews!

Cynthia T.


----------



## czar (Jan 28, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I vote for Beach Club or Beach Club Villas!  The villas may work out better because they have partial or a full kitchen! You get to use the Beach Club Main pool which is huge!  It extends all the way to Disney's Yacht Club.  They have a sand bottom pool and an area where kids can use their lunch pail and shovel to play and scoop sand and build sandcastles.  Pool tubes. and a water slide pirate ship area.  Beach Club has the best pool in all of Walt Disney World!  Plus they have the Beaches & Cream ice cream and diner type of restaurant near the pool. There is Hurricane Hanna's Grille Quick Service.  Cape May Character Breakfast (Mickey, Minnie, and other characters in Bathing Suits)  You can stroll along the Boardwalk.  There are lots of restaurants and entertainment on the Boardwalk plus carnival games, etc...
> 
> You can watch Disney movies on the beach!  You can walk over to Epcot or to Hollywood Studios or even take the water taxi boat!  It is a great location!  Visit disboards.com to read about the resorts, view pictures and reviews!
> 
> Cynthia T.





This was our first choice but unfortunately, it was booked.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 28, 2014)

Contact Walt Disney World Vacations and request the free planning DVD.  It may help you to decide on what works best for you?  Read reviews on tripadvisor.com and check with disboards.com and allears.net for reviews and suggestions + pictures and info. 

There is Disney's Boardwalk Hotel & Villas which is right across from Disney's Beach Club - same general area.  You are by many restaurants and close to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.

Another choice would be Bay Lake Towers (Villas) at the Contemporary Resort for ease and access to the Magic Kingdom.  There is also Disney's Wilderness Lodge (Villas).  Staying at the Contemporary Resort area you can ride the monorail to the MK park or over to Epcot.  With Wilderness Lodge you can take the boat over to MK.

Another option as others have mentioned is Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort.  It is a very nice property and is a water taxi/boat or bus ride to Downtown Disney.  It has a very nice pool with 2 water slides.  One is great for young children.  There is also a water squirt kiddie area (think sprinkler type of water feature) It is further to the theme parks - but you have the Disney perk benefits such as Extra Magic Hours Benefit.  Plus the quiet pools stay open very late for some evening swim play. 

I suggest the villas since a 1 bedroom can usually hold up to 5 people and you get a kitchen.  You need to check the resort to see if it hold up to 5 people because at different resorts this may not be the case? Disney's Bay Lake Towers, Disney's Old Key West Villas, Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Villa, and Grand Floridian sleeps up to 5 in a 1 bedroom villa too.   For other resorts you may need a 2 bedroom villa or 2 hotel rooms to sleep up to 5. Having a villa may be a handy feature especially with kids, snacks, and left overs.  Kids are always hungry!   

Disney's Caribbean Beach resort is very nice too - it is a moderate resort.  You would need two connecting rooms.  Disney is replacing all of their mini refrigerators at the hotels.  Depending on when you go - there may not be a refrigerator for your stay. They offer a pirate themed room too that the kids may enjoy?  The resort has great pools and a huge water bucket play area that dumps water - the kids seem to love it!  They also have a castle type theme going on at the pool area with a water slide.  There is a food court at Old Port Royale - with many choices and it is affordable.  They have just 1 full service restaurant.  I have not tried it - so I can not comment on the food at the restaurant. 

I have never stayed at any of the value resorts but have heard that Disney's Animation Resort is nicely themed, newer and has family suites which are larger and more comfortable than a hotel room.  It is almost like two connecting rooms but better.

Another property to consider but NOT DVC is Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.  It is next to Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort and very close to all of the action.  Wyndham Bonnet creek has 1, 2, 3, and 4 bedroom suites - like a hotel/condo.  All rooms have full kitchens.  You will need at least a 2 bedroom to sleep up to 5 people.  Actually, a two bedroom sleeps up to 8!    There are many fabulous pools and many activities for the kids.  They even have free mini golf!  There is arts and crafts activities too.  There are many scheduled activities each day to choose from. There are 2 lazy rivers with free tube use, a pirate themed water slide and a blue twisty water slide.  There is also kids pools, and water sprinkler playground.  The prices to stay there are rather inexpensive compared to Disney.  However, there is a charge to use the buses to go to Disney Theme parks - but you may not want to leave to even go since there is so much to do!  My kids love the pools and the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and all of the activities they have! 

Have a wonderful time!

Cynthia T.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2014)

I know this is past the point of deciding and on another board.....

Best Pool and Activities for small children are SSR-Paddock Pool and AKV-Kidani Village pool. 

Both have everything you need in one central location. Both have dedicated water play areas (not pools) for small children. Both have a bigger pool with a small slide and large slide, both pools are zero entry. Both have dedicated afternoon activities poolside. There are food, bathrooms and drinks at each. 

Honorable mention is Bay Lake and Grand Floridian. Both are similar to above, but the pool areas are not dedicated, more spread out and not as kid friendly. 

I don't recommend Beach club for really small children cause of the water depth, the over crowding and confusion of the layout and lastly - if the kids want to use the big slide, they literally have to leave the resort.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 29, 2014)

tomandrobin said:


> I don't recommend Beach club for really small children cause of the water depth, the over crowding and confusion of the layout and lastly - if the kids want to use the big slide, they literally have to leave the resort.


Yeah, that was a bit of a challenge for us.  I wasn't that concerned about DD8 or DS10, but DS3 had just learned to swim and was just too small to be out of sight.  But he really wanted to do the slide.  And he did it, about a dozen times.

Each time, I walked him over to the stairs to the slide, then watched him climb to make sure he didn't get distracted and wander off to do something else.  Then I rushed over to the pool where the slide ends and waited in the water for him to come down, in case he needed help getting to the side.

DS3 loved the BCV sand pool area, too.  I loved that I was able to sit in the nearby hot tub and watch him.  

We also wandered over and enjoyed roasted marshmallows, which was right near the pool area (for about an hour each evening).

I do agree about AKV being an awesome water/pool area for little kids.  I actually couldn't find one spot where I could keep on eye on them, though.  The water play area was a little too spread out with too many obstructions.  But at least it's in an enclosed area, rather than something with multiple open exits to a boardwalk.


----------



## czar (Jan 29, 2014)

tomandrobin said:


> I know this is past the point of deciding and on another board.....
> 
> Best Pool and Activities for small children are SSR-Paddock Pool and AKV-Kidani Village pool.
> 
> ...



This is great to know for our next reservation as we'll likely stay at AKV or SSR next trip.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 29, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> AKV has great pools and lots of kids activities. The animals are appealing to kids.
> If you stay in jambo,  it has a QS called Mara which will be convenient on non-park days.
> Transportation distance would be the only negative.


I'm joining the conversation kinda after the fact, but I think this is great advice and I think you made a good choice of home resort.

With little kids, I would be looking for three things: great pools for little kids, other fun stuff (activities, critters, etc), and convenience to a park the kids would enjoy.

AKV is going to give you great pools and fun stuff.  

It may not be within walking distance of a park, but (unlike the Epcot resorts) it does NOT share buses with anyone, and therefore your bus *time* may actually be less than resorts which are geographically closer.

In addition, both AKV and BLT are medium-sized resorts, and you will probably be able to get BLT at 7 months most times if you want to have monorail/walk-to convenience.


----------



## czar (Jan 30, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> I'm joining the conversation kinda after the fact, but I think this is great advice and I think you made a good choice of home resort.
> 
> With little kids, I would be looking for three things: great pools for little kids, other fun stuff (activities, critters, etc), and convenience to a park the kids would enjoy.
> 
> ...



This is great; glad we went with AKV.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 31, 2014)

czar said:


> This is great; glad we went with AKV.



You will LOVE AKV! 

I bought at the resort pre-sale. The resort is One-of-a-kind in the world and offers a ton of activities. 

People complain about the buses......pffft. It has two stops, fewest out of all the DVC resorts, and both are right next to each other. I have timed the bus rides many times and it always is in the tops for door-to-door service.


----------

